# Naturpedic organic crib mattress (smell)



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I wrote a whole rant about how I got an expensive naturpedic crib mattress for my sidecarred crib and don't like it cause it is covered in plastic that smells bad! but fortunately Target, where I got it from, is letting me return it even though we got rid of some of the packaging. Now I feel a bit silly for having ranted- but I guess my point is to share my experience that even though it is expensive and organic, I found the naturpedic crib mattress w- the waterproof cover to smell kind of gross!
Has anyone used the naturpedic w- the quilted cover? Or know any other recommendations for other good ones?


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have this mattress myself, but a friend just bought 2 (twins...) LA Baby organic mattresses from Costco, so that could be something to look into. I know that some mattresses have organic filler but then have a plastic cover so that kind of defeats the purpose, in my opinion, but I don't know if the Costco mattresses have that. Hope this helps!


----------



## lucy_v (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm really bummed to hear this. I was looking to get a Naturepedic mattress too. All of the reviews I've read say how they don't smell. Hmm. Which model did you get? I might still order one anyway, from Amazon, since they are offering free returns.


----------



## ciga (Aug 10, 2009)

My MIL just ordered a Pure Rest Organic Cotton/Wool crib mattress for us. It hasn't arrived yet but I'm pretty excited. I did a lot of research and choose this one because instead of synthetics and chemicals for water proofing and bug resistance it relies on the natural qualities of wool. It is only like $30 more than the Naturpedic one on Amazon. No plastics, no toxic chemicals, no nasty.
I'm going to put a wool puddle pad on top too for added water resistance and probably a cotton pad on top of that.
My sister and friend had the same one and LOVED it. Now I just have to figure out how to side car the crib...


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

That's weird. I have a naturepedic with the waterproof cover and I can't recall having a bad smell. My son is 18 months old so I've probably owned it for 2 years now. If it had a smell when I first took it out of the package, it must have went away pretty quickly (within a few days). I purchased directly from naturepedic. I only have great things to say about the mattress. We love it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

so the smell has diminished some- I thin it is just the plastic/rubber cover that bugs me. I Am pretty sensitive though too. I think the one w-out the waterproof cover may not smell. But go for it if you still want one as again I am pretty sensitive to these kinds of things
But luckily Target said I can return it still so I am gonna. I will look into those other suggestions


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

does anyone have an experience with / opinions on the pure beginnings crib mattress?
http://www.purebeginnings.com/Mercha...gory_Code=MATT


----------



## EmilyC (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never heard of pure beginnings but I checked out the page. It seems to be about the same price as the Naturepedic organic mattress. I'm not sure about the company but I personally would be more comfortable buying online from the likes of Amazon/Walmart/Costo.

We have the Naturepedic and like another poster here we did not experience any bad smell. We read a review that indicated very many people like the mattress at http://mattress-advisor.com/Naturepe...-Mattress.html and went with it. We were considering the Colgate Classica which gets a lot of praise but after reading about organic mattresses we felt that for a bit extra it is worth it. So far we are glad we did!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't mean to down the mattress for those of you who like it-
especially cause if someone is buying the organic mattress they are clearly putting lots of thought into it!
I guess just in my own experience I realized that even though it is organic on some levels, I did not like that it is completely covered in thick plastic! It kind of took away from the natural experience for me- plus, my baby will smell residually of plastic- even with a mattress cover and sheet- in the mornings after sleeping on it! anyway- just sharing that experience if anyone else is considering it but also is not so into the plastic covering. when I shelled out the money for it I wasn't expecting it to be covered in plastic, and also I bought it online so I didn't get to actually see it first.
I am considering this one
http://www.daxstores.com/v-snq-crib.html
I don't mean to offend anyone who likes the mattress!


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
I don't mean to down the mattress for those of you who like it-
especially cause if someone is buying the organic mattress they are clearly putting lots of thought into it!
I guess just in my own experience I realized that even though it is organic on some levels, I did not like that it is completely covered in thick plastic! It kind of took away from the natural experience for me- plus, my baby will smell residually of plastic- even with a mattress cover and sheet- in the mornings after sleeping on it! anyway- just sharing that experience if anyone else is considering it but also is not so into the plastic covering. when I shelled out the money for it I wasn't expecting it to be covered in plastic, and also I bought it online so I didn't get to actually see it first.
I am considering this one
http://www.daxstores.com/v-snq-crib.html
I don't mean to offend anyone who likes the mattress!










No worries. I wasn't offended, just letting you know the plastic smell is non existent now. I understand your concerns about the plastic aspect of the mattress, but it is useful to have a waterproof one with a baby. My dog even peed on it once (don't ask







) and it washed off perfectly clean. I believe the same company makes a version with no waterproof cover.


----------



## kindacrunchymama (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Costco organic one and I like it. Never smelled bad and was way cheaper than any other organic matresses I found.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

nak
naturepedic here...although neither dd has actually ever slept in the crib. however, the cats have enjoyed having their own crib & organic mattress.

we also ended up getting their full size for dd1 in sept.

both had a smell at 1st...not plasticy...something more "organic" though. lol for lack of a better word. it was nothing i had smelled before or could compare but in time it went away.

1st day the crib mattress was here (2 yrs ago) one cat peed on it. it cleaned up nicely so i was glad i went with the waterproof cover...but i wish i could figure out what that slight smell was.


----------

